# My Shed



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

*My Shed - has new link*

hi there, this is a 2 minute video of my shed....
its not complete as some of the interior walls and shelves need putting up etc
hope you like it and can see what im trying to achieve...

(1st ever youtube video also...)

10/07/15 Video... HERE

26/07/15 some update pics, the BENCH and the Garden Area


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I like your thinking, what size is that shed as I'm thinking about doing something similar myself


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

its a 12x6 shed... its from Tiger sheds, the only complaint I had was the amount of time it took, they said 18days, but it was more....but other than that the shed is great...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like the shed fella, good size too and I like the storage space with those pull out trays and boxes. :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks good


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Love the way that you put your stuff in there .


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Might be inspiring as the one that s at my places is in need of some great cleanup ! lol


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

Looks great inside. I have an 8x6 tiger shed one, they are nice sheds, currently trying to convince the wife that we need a second one!


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

> This video has been removed by the user.
> 
> Sorry about that.


Am I the only one seeing this?!?


----------



## AlbaLife (May 3, 2015)

.Griff. said:


> Am I the only one seeing this?!?


Nope i also get that message


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

AlbaLife said:


> Nope i also get that message


Same here , wonder what happened .


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes it's not on there


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

i cant see it either


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Been looking at an 8x6 shed from tiger sheds. Is yours a shiplap one with 12mm walls/floor/roof?


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

video has been sorted and link edited in 1st post,,,, thankyou


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

matt-rudd said:


> Been looking at an 8x6 shed from tiger sheds. Is yours a shiplap one with 12mm walls/floor/roof?


mine is a 12x6 shed, shiplap apex shed...the roof is chipboard, but the walls and floor are shiplap.... I am very pleased with it, but its the waiting I didn't like..it stated 18days (working) but it was longer than that, after speaking to the driver, they like to have a few to deliver on an area at a time, they are based in leeds and im in west sussex...bless him he left 4am to get to me...

hope this helps


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

sprocketser said:


> Same here , wonder what happened .





archiebald said:


> Yes it's not on there





tightlines said:


> i cant see it either





.Griff. said:


> Am I the only one seeing this?!?





AlbaLife said:


> Nope i also get that message


sorry, all sorted, link has been edited in 1st post, total youtube :newbie: lol


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I love a good shed. I've got my old kitchen fitted in mine plus a tool board, detailing cupboard, got electric in there so lights and sockets also, and a vice, oh and a mancave sign lol. I'd love to see your video but with the music replaced by the sound of a heavenly choir lol as us blokes love our sheds


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for that, I think it said the flooring and roof was all 12mm tongue and grove. I'll have another read. Fairly local to me being an hour and a half away so should help with my delivery once the house purchase goes through


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

matt-rudd said:


> Thanks for that, I think it said the flooring and roof was all 12mm tongue and grove. I'll have another read. Fairly local to me being an hour and a half away so should help with my delivery once the house purchase goes through


im pretty sure there's not much difference between "shiplap" and tongue and groove tbh, they have a few pictures and videos linked to relevant sheds, ive been trolling internet on hunt for a reasonably priced shed, so was comparing a lot....

hope this helps


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah shiplap is a type of tongue and grove from what I can understand


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I have had 2 sheds from Tiger Sheds over the past few years... they are fantastic. Definitely the best you can get for the money.


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

Is the roof t&g at the front and osb at the rear?


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Need to tidy the side passage though


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks good. Like what you have done inside as well.


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

Paul08 said:


> Is the roof t&g at the front and osb at the rear?


roof is chipboard, all the sides and floor are t&g



Alfa male said:


> Need to tidy the side passage though


logs for the winter fire, lol, but agree they are going to be moved to the other side of the house :thumb:


----------



## Eddie_h (Jul 30, 2013)

That's one nice looking shed! What sort of base did you have to put it on?


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

Eddie_h said:


> That's one nice looking shed! What sort of base did you have to put it on?


it came with a base... T&G with "beams" don't know what you would call them lol


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm spoiled with my 14' x 10' shed, fitted out with old kitchen units/worktops.

Room for my small lathe, pillar drill, mortiser, garden stuff etc but like most folk, I've discovered that the more space you have the more 'stuff' you accumulate..... 'Stuff' is like a gas, it expands to fill the available space. :lol: :lol: I think it's called "the propensity to hoard".......:lol:

Planning a welder next......


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

slim_boy_fat said:


> I've discovered that the more space you have the more 'stuff' you accumulate..... 'Stuff' is like a gas, it expands to fill the available space. :lol: :lol: I think it's called "the propensity to hoard".......:lol:


So, so true - then you realise that you haven't touched half of that stuff in the past 5 years, or bought more because you forgot you had it !!


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

dandam said:


> So, so true - then you realise that you haven't touched half of that stuff in the past 5 years, or bought more because you forgot you had it !!


with that in mind, do products have a shelf life??? I threw a few things away, tbh wasn't much left in them anyway, but in my head I thought that they were probably past there best as it had been a few years since I used it.....


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

Slippery slope from now on, get a wee look at garagejournal.com loads of ideas for you to put into this project and the next and next!!!


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

cool, thanks ill have a look


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

a extra pic where its starting to take shape, those probably wont be the tools that ill hang up, but are there for the "keeping tidy" as I can lol....

and the garden area pic... coming along nicely


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Snail said:


> hi there, this is a 2 minute video of my shed....
> its not complete as some of the interior walls and shelves need putting up etc
> hope you like it and can see what im trying to achieve...
> 
> ...


Excellent use of space and great idea with the video.


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

thanks, I thought the video would be a better idea, I shall do it wide screen next time, lol

thanks for lookin


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

> For Security reasons this image has been edited


Is that to hide the circuit breakers for: -


Remote releasing of the hounds?
Indiana Jones style walls that crush perpetrators?
Death ray?
 Water boarding pump?
 All of the above?

:lol:


----------



## Bryman (Oct 1, 2006)

so tempted to say all the above... lmao


----------

